# como saturo un transistor?



## robertoo (May 1, 2007)

Hola

Me gusta mucho la electronica pero soy un amateur en electronica analogica (voltajes, corrientes, limitacion de voltajes) y quisiera saber las formulas necesarias para poder saturar un transistor y poner el emmisor en estado alto. Se las formulas basicas de la electricidad (I, C, V) y si se una que otra cosa de de electronica digital

 Y entonces quisiera que alguien me enzenara (mi teclado no tine n con linea arriba  ) las formulas y si pueden una explicaion por favor

Muchas Gracias. Saludos a todos


----------



## mabauti (May 2, 2007)

depende de la corriente que consume la carga y el valor hFE del transistor. Este seria un ejemplo.
http://www.rason.org/Projects/transwit/transwit.htm


----------



## robertoo (May 2, 2007)

Gracias

Si no les molesta tambien quisiera saber como amplificar una senal analogica como para una bocina por favor

Su ayuda me es muy valiosa


----------



## cliche (May 5, 2007)

por si acaso con la tecla alt y el numero 165

mi amigo como usted debe saber el termino de alplificador saturado corresponde  cuando el transistor sin importar la ganancia, esta fuera de sus margenes de trabajo o de amplificación normales me imagino que debes de haber escuchado alguna vez de el punto "q" este es el punto dnde el transistor no trabaja ni de manera corte como de manera saturada, osea trabaja o amplifica de manera normal 

un transistor estara en corte cuando no se encuentre con la tension nesesaria para amplificar esto se puede deber que la polarizacion se encuentrade manera demaciado limitada por las resistencias de colector y de emisor sin olvidarce de la que limita la señal de entrada
ahora este mismo se encontrara en saturacion cuando las corrientes no son las que se nesesitan si no que se encuentran en demaciado exseso debes de saber que segun el dopado del transistor este comenzara a trabajara segun la tension que esta preestablecida por normas si el transistor es de silicio este comenzara a amplificar a los 0.7volts si es de germanio se disparara a los 0.3volts 
ahora para responder tu pregunta de manera directa pàra saturarlo debes de poner una resistencias mas bajas en el colector tanto como en el emisor sin olvidarte que la señal que vas a inyectar debe de estar limitada por una resistencia aun menor que la original de esta manera podras hacer que el rango de amplificación sea exagerado y no normal ahora hacer esto es dañino para el transistor puesto que se puede quemar por eso no te olvides de hacer los calculo pertinentes para que no se queme y pongas resistencias que saturen al transistor pero sin quemarlo ahora si explota es por que pususte unas demaciado bajas jajaja mala broma...
bueno de todas manera te adjunto un parametro para que entioendas como funciona el transistor
adios saludos espero que este consejo te alla servido...


----------

